# Bad disk performance [SOLVED]

## Diezel

I just got myself a new workstation and the disk performance seems to be horrible. Even in file downloads the whole system almost stalls because of disk I/O.

It's a brand new Hewlett Packard DC5700 MT.

Here is hdparm output.

```

#hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   2204 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1102.34 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   12 MB in  3.13 seconds =   3.83 MB/sec

```

hda is a SATA drive. I can't remember what I got at home but it has to be more than that.

lspci output:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Contoller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev f2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801HB/HR (ICH8/R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02)

3f:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5755 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)

```

dmesg output

```

Command line: root=/dev/hda3 pci=nommconf

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000df7b1d00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000df7b1d00 - 00000000df7b3d00 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000df7b3d00 - 00000000e0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f4000000 - 00000000f8000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fed40000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed45000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000120000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 915377) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1179648) 2 entries of 3200 used

end_pfn_map = 1179648

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000E7610, 0014 (r0 COMPAQ)

ACPI: RSDT DF7C3D40, 0040 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-BPC 20070413             0)

ACPI: FACP DF7C3DE8, 0074 (r1 COMPAQ BROADH2O        1             0)

ACPI: DSDT DF7C4143, 9693 (r1 COMPAQ DSDT_PRJ        1 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: FACS DF7C3D00, 0040

ACPI: APIC DF7C3E5C, 0068 (r1 COMPAQ BROADH2O        1             0)

ACPI: ASF! DF7C3EC4, 0063 (r32 COMPAQ BROADH2O        1             0)

ACPI: MCFG DF7C3F27, 003C (r1 COMPAQ BROADH2O        1             0)

ACPI: TCPA DF7C3F63, 0032 (r1 COMPAQ BROADH2O        1             0)

ACPI: SLIC DF7C3F95, 0176 (r1 HPQOEM SLIC-BPC        1             0)

ACPI: HPET DF7C410B, 0038 (r1 COMPAQ BROADH2O        1             0)

ACPI: DMI detected: Hewlett-Packard

No NUMA configuration found

Faking a node at 0000000000000000-0000000120000000

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 915377) 1 entries of 3200 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1179648) 2 entries of 3200 used

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-0000000120000000

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  1179648

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      159

    0:      256 ->   915377

    0:  1048576 ->  1179648

On node 0 totalpages: 1046352

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1696 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2247 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 897001 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 1792 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 129280 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0xf808

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e8000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e8000 - 0000000000100000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000df7b1000 - 00000000df7b2000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000df7b2000 - 00000000df7b3000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000df7b3000 - 00000000df7b4000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000df7b4000 - 00000000e0000000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f4000000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000f4000000 - 00000000f8000000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000f8000000 - 00000000fec00000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fed40000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000fed40000 - 00000000fed45000

swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000fed45000 - 0000000100000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at e2000000 (gap: e0000000:14000000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

PERCPU: Allocating 34664 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Node order.  Total pages: 1028528

Policy zone: Normal

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 pci=nommconf

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

time.c: Detected 1995.016 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Checking aperture...

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing software IO TLB between 0x1078000 - 0x5078000

Memory: 4047656k/4718592k available (3470k kernel code, 137752k reserved, 1935k data, 336k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3992.43 BogoMIPS (lpj=1996217)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12468848

Detected 12.468 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3989.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=1994995)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E4400  @ 2.00GHz stepping 0d

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI quirk: region f800-f87f claimed by ICH6 ACPI/GPIO/TCO

PCI quirk: region fa00-fa3f claimed by ICH6 GPIO

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 15 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.21 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

pnp: 00:0c: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x400-0x41f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x420-0x43f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x440-0x45f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x460-0x47f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xcb0-0xcbf has been reserved

pnp: 00:0d: ioport range 0xf800-0xf81f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0x100000-0xdfffffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xe4000-0xfffff could not be reserved

pnp: 00:0e: iomem range 0xfec01000-0xfecfffff could not be reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.1

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: f0600000-f08fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 524288 (order: 11, 12582912 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 524288 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.1:pcie02]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

Linux agpgart interface v0.102

agpgart: Detected an Intel 965Q Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7676K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xe0000000

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PBTN]

ACPI: SSDT DF7CE602, 0320 (r1 COMPAQ  CPU_TM2        1 MSFT  100000E)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0821): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

ACPI Exception (processor_core-0821): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

intelfb: Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM chipsets

intelfb: Version 0.9.4

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: module loaded

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

tg3.c:v3.81.1 (October 18, 2007)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:3f:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:3f:00.0 to 64

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95755) rev a002 PHY(5755)] (PCI Express) 10/100/1000Base-T Ethernet 00:1c:c4:65:7f:5c

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD800JD-60LSA5, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-H30N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 512KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.12

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #1:8@1f0 for device 0000:00:1f.2

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 0 (errno=-16)

PCI: Unable to reserve I/O region #3:8@170 for device 0000:00:1f.2

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: failed to request/iomap BARs for port 1 (errno=-16)

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: no available native port

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

scsi0 : ata_piix

scsi1 : ata_piix

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000011218 ctl 0x0000000000011232 bmdma 0x00000000000111e0 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x0000000000011220 ctl 0x0000000000011236 bmdma 0x00000000000111e8 irq 18

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.05

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.05

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.7[C] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1a.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: irq 22, io mem 0xf0504000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xf0504400

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001100

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1a.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1a.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1a.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001120

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001140

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 21, io base 0x00001160

usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 6-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f0e:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 336k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda6, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda7, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda8, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 4008208k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:4008208k

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

hdc: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xef

hdc: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { AbortedCommand }

ide: failed opcode was: 0xec

```

If anyone has this machine/chipset working or knows something about it any help would be appreciated.

----------

## buzzin

I had this before when i was using AHCI driver. The clue is that your drives are being detected as hda and not sda.

Remove the AHCI drivers and install the sata drivers for your controller and all will be well again.

----------

## didymos

 *buzzin wrote:*   

> I had this before when i was using AHCI driver. The clue is that your drives are being detected as hda and not sda.
> 
> Remove the AHCI drivers and install the sata drivers for your controller and all will be well again.

 

Well, except nowhere in dmesg does ahci appear.  The driver is ata_piix.  Also, ahci is SATA only, and therefore the drives would appear as sda.   

@Diezel -  post the section of the kernel config corresponding to the "Device Drivers" category in menuconfig. It's marked at its start by:

```

#

# Device Drivers

#

```

and ends just before

```

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

```

in the .config file.

[edit] Actually, based on the lspci output, the controller may not even support AHCI.  It may though; you'd have to go into the BIOS setup utiliy and configure the system for AHCI.  I would in fact recommend that you do so if you can.  AHCI is the native mode for SATA devices.  Otherwise, they emulate IDE for compatibility purposes, which doesn't always pan out.

----------

## Diezel

There isn't anything disabled in the bios that would result in this. But the controller seems to be working in IDE mode also, since even Windows can detect the hard drive without drivers. I just ran hdparm at home and buffered disk reads were over 70MB/sec there. So the performance is really really bad on this desktop right now. The device / firmware part is quite huge so instead of posting it here I have it in a text file at www.nixadmins.net/pics/device_drivers.txt. Hope this helps. This is the first desktop I've ever had any problems with using Linux.

----------

## didymos

 *Diezel wrote:*   

> There isn't anything disabled in the bios that would result in this.

 

I didn't say anything was disabled.  I just said it was set to IDE mode, not AHCI.  Well, OK, then technically, AHCI is disabled, but you know what I mean.  Anyway, couple things to try:

Disable all of these:

```

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

```

Or, to put it briefly, disable this in menuconfig:

```

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

```

This will make it so you're only using these drivers:

```

Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers

```

and should eliminate the error messages.  Right now you're mixing old-style IDE drivers with the new ATA ones.  I used to get pretty much identical errors for just that reason (plus having something set in my BIOS, which is probably not exposed for configuration in yours. Usually it's not, but it would be called something roughly like "Enhanced mode for PATA/IDE" if HP decided they wanted to allow users access to it). Keep in mind that after the switch to the new libata drivers, all the drives will now have sd* names, so fstab and grub.conf will need to be adjusted.  

The other option: enable AHCI in the BIOS and in the kernel.  This will allow you to have native command queueing and all that jazz, if the drives support it.

----------

## Diezel

I thank thee sir.

```

# hdparm -tT /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   2220 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1109.85 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  174 MB in  3.01 seconds =  57.89 MB/sec

```

So it's working now.

----------

## Diezel

I also figured out why this went to hell from the beginning. The bios seems to support this old style and there isn't any way to disable it. At least i haven't found one and the LiveCD does the same as my installation did. So the drives show up as hda*.

----------

## didymos

 *Diezel wrote:*   

> I also figured out why this went to hell from the beginning. The bios seems to support this old style and there isn't any way to disable it. At least i haven't found one and the LiveCD does the same as my installation did. So the drives show up as hda*.

 

Well, the BIOS should support IDE/PATA, although I wouldn't be surprised if standard IDE disappears in the relatively near future.  The liveCD does the same thing because it's built every driver known as modules, and the old-IDE subsystem gets preferred.  Then when the SATA/PATA equivalent gets loaded the fun starts.  There's a kernel parameter for telling it not to mix driver types, but I'm not sure if the version on the LiveCD recognizes it.  I also don't remember what it is, at the moment.  In any case, it's easier to just ditch the old drivers and use the new libata ones.  Some are still considered "experimental", but most of them are actually pretty well tested and stable at this point.

----------

